# European 'cross championships in the UK



## palinurus (7 Sep 2012)

Haven't seen a post about this yet.

Will they have beer and chips and cowbells? who knows, but I might get over there and find out.

http://ip-cross.co.uk/cx/


----------



## VamP (7 Sep 2012)

Wow.

I was planning to enter the national trophy race on the 4th, but injury and enforced loss of training put paid to that... Now I have a reason to review that. Of course it clashes with LL and CL races ...


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2012)

Nothing in the Central League for that weekend, it's the day before the London League Stanmer Park event (which might mean easing off on the beer and chips).

I'm thinking about limping around a few events (jeez, I really go to town when planning my season). Perhaps the MK Bowl one to start with, then my club's event (Hemel). Might do Hillingdon.


----------



## VamP (7 Sep 2012)

Misread my calendar, it's the WL event as well as the Stanmer Park that clash with the National Trophy on November 4th.

See my thinking was that if I am traveling all the way to Ipswich, I might as well stay till Sunday to do the NT race. The track at Chantry Park is meant to be divine.

All this is academic, as I am on parenting duty that weekend, so unless a miracle happens I will be sat at home 

I will probably do the Hemel race, as it's near and LL is not doing anything that weekend. Hillingdon is super near, but we are invited to a wedding that day, and my suggestion that I skip the service and just turf up in time for the feast was met with stony silence


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> my suggestion that I skip the service and just turf up in time for the feast was met with stony silence


 
Bah!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2012)

Nothing so unusual, Leeds hosted the nations Cup & the World Championships in 1992, when Roger Hammond won the Junior title.

We were stood talking to Phil & Nora Thackray (Richard & Roberts parents - both lads were riding in the GB squad that day), & after the presentation Roget cam up to them, as he'd been staying at their house.

He was more than happy to show us the medal & the jersey 


Still got my programme for the Worlds on a bookcase


----------

